# "Green switch" issue is resolved



## PHeadland (Mar 29, 2005)

The 10/9 update has definitely resolved the issue with green switches for my Roamio Pro. I spent an hour trying to get it to fail this morning and saw zero glitches of any kind. It would have failed multiple times in an hour prior to the 10/9 update.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

PHeadland said:


> The 10/9 update has definitely resolved the issue with green switches for my Roamio Pro. I spent an hour trying to get it to fail this morning and saw zero glitches of any kind. It would have failed multiple times in an hour prior to the 10/9 update.


Yes, my Roamio Pro has also been working great with a green switch since I put it back in on Thursday.


----------



## ptr727 (Dec 2, 2004)

I reconnected my ethernet ports on two pro's, and I still have problems.

When clicking tivo, the content at the top would show an exclamation, then update after a few seconds, similar problem as before, but not as bad, as it seems to recover quicker.

I now also find that when I watch shows from a different box, I occasionally get an error that says the network is not fast enough, try to connect using ethernet, yet I'm on ethernet.

I'm using TrendNET 8 port green switches, model TEG-S8g.

Anybody else still having problems?

P.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

My Roamio Pro is still working great with my Green Dlink DGS-1008G gigabit switch. I haven't seen any issues since connecting it back to the Green Switch after the update.


----------



## shortcut3d (Sep 1, 2013)

Running a Roamio Plus on a Netgear GS108T-200NAS switch without any issue with the latest update. I have Green Ethernet turned on with all cables at 3 feet (except PoE / uplink), which means the features (auto power down / short reach) are in full effect. Unfortunately, switch statistics show no measurable energy savings to date.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

ptr727 said:


> I reconnected my ethernet ports on two pro's, and I still have problems.
> 
> When clicking tivo, the content at the top would show an exclamation, then update after a few seconds, similar problem as before, but not as bad, as it seems to recover quicker.
> 
> ...


I have a similar model to yours, the TrendNet TEG-S80G and have had no issues since the fix was released by Tivo.


----------



## ptr727 (Dec 2, 2004)

I wonder if it is model specific, I have the s8g model, and I see there are s8g, s80g, s81g, and s82g models?


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

ptr727 said:


> ...I now also find that when I watch shows from a different box, I occasionally get an error that says the network is not fast enough, try to connect using ethernet, yet I'm on ethernet...


Is that error code V112? I think this is a problem that may have been introduced with the latest patch. I see it occasionally and I'm hardwired, only one Roamio is on a green switch. For either, when it has the issue there's no problem using MRS from an Elite.


----------



## ptr727 (Dec 2, 2004)

I think something in the last update broke something, get error v87 and v69 when watching between roamios.

I have 4 roamios, 2 basics and 2 pros.

stream from pro moca to basic ethernet, error (this always used to work)
stream from pro moca to pro ethernet, error
stream from basic ethernet to pro ethernet, error

Given the symptoms I believe something in the last update broke something?

P.


----------

